# 5hp Briggs and stratton throttle linkage?



## jao003 (Apr 14, 2016)

Maybe someone can help me. Am I missing any linkage from this setup? It has a remote throttle cable that will hook into the front underneath the gas tank to the slider.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Looks like everything is place from what I see.


----------



## jao003 (Apr 14, 2016)

Thank you, I will try it out when I get home today


----------

